# Straight single females...how rare on FA?



## Dragon-lover (Jul 2, 2008)

I read a thread in the Black-hole about a straight girl asking if there are any straight guys on the site..

Now I'm a straight guy down in the land of BBQs..and I want to know if there are many straight single females on.. I know there are some, I've met a few... 

I guess I just want to see how many single females are on FA...


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 3, 2008)

All straight females direct their private messages to the name Data_stalker.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2008)

I know of very few....

Also; from one straight male to another, let's try to keep this thread from being a SO RONERY thread, alright?

FA is not a dating site.


----------



## Emil (Jul 3, 2008)

How would I know? Im a fag! D=


----------



## Freehaven (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2008)

Freehaven said:


>



Agreed.

Also, a message from the Holegans; IMAGE MACROS NOT ALLOWED


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 3, 2008)

That's clearly a WWE logo on the mic. Who the fuck is this guy, and why does he embody fail?

Also ronery is one thing, "mi so horni" is what I think this thread is really getting at though.


----------



## Freehaven (Jul 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Also, a message from the Holegans; IMAGE MACROS NOT ALLOWED



LAAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 3, 2008)

Sup FreeGayven.

ps I don't think FA should be used as a dating service, take this shit to OK Cupid.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I know of very few....
> 
> Also; from one straight male to another, let's try to keep this thread from being a SO RONERY thread, alright?
> 
> FA is not a dating site.


 
Agreed..I guess I'm just really bored...and I saw a simiar thread somewhere here that was the opposite..


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2008)

Freehaven said:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAME.



Long time ago, some of the older users 'round here used to use 'em for flaming others. Amusing times, they were.


----------



## Beezel (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh god so ronery

on a more serious note. No females exist on the interbutts
/thread


----------



## Emil (Jul 3, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Long time ago, some of the older users 'round here used to use 'em for flaming others. Amusing times, they were.



I remember that. It ended bout the time of Brownsquirrel. Actually, I think it was him.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 3, 2008)

Freehaven said:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAME.



yeah also you should probably know that this 4um has a selective memory where _sometimes_ swearing is allowed and sometimes it isn't. They say it's PG-13, which is a crock of shit because you can still talk about how you fucked X-number of bitches X-number of times and how pedophilia isn't a sin against nature, as long as you don't swear while you're doing it.


----------



## facek (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, all you straight fine ladies can hook up wit me~~

oh wait I'm asexual, gross  :V


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 3, 2008)

Beezel said:


> Oh god so ronery
> 
> on a more serious note. No females exist on the interbutts
> /thread



this


----------



## Magica (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.pounced.org/


----------



## Snickers (Jul 3, 2008)

Everyone knows all girls are bi, most just deny it 
/me winks


----------



## eevachu (Jul 3, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Everyone knows all girls are bi, most just deny it
> /me winks



Snickers speaks the truth, boys. xD


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 3, 2008)

That's not necessarily a bad thing. 

Maybe the title should be "Single females?"


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2008)

I sense much FAIL in this topic... For 20 replys only 3 are form actual females and neither declares to be either straight or single XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

I will answer the title and say.. very rare


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm female... but I'm not single.  Girls that do furry are usually snapped up quickly.  We're a rare item.  *glitters*  Sacred objects that deserve mass worship.  muwhahahaha!

*ahems*  Anway... where was I?  Oh yeah.  *sparkle*


----------



## eevachu (Jul 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I sense much FAIL in this topic... For 20 replys only 3 are form actual females and neither declares to be either straight or single XD



Alright, alright, I'll throw you guys a bone. xD

I'm female, I'm bisexual and I am in fact single.

There.  This topic now is (almost) not a complete waste of space.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That's clearly a *WWE* logo on the mic. Who the fuck is this guy, and why does he embody fail?



You answered one of your own questions.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> bisexual



Shouldn't count, another girl can swipe you away  XD
You wouldn't want to dissapoint all these horny guys that are stalking you as we speak, would you?


----------



## ExTo (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> This topic now is (almost) not a complete waste of space.



Almost.

Close but no cigar.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Shouldn't count, another girl can swipe you away  XD



...Okay, uh, WHAT OTHER GIRLS? xD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> ...Okay, uh, WHAT OTHER GIRLS? xD



I didn't say furry, and that would be one more backstab to any obsessive horndog that might be fapping while thinking of you at the moment XD 

Uh, that sounds even more perverse than I intended


----------



## eevachu (Jul 3, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I didn't say furry, and that would be one more backstab to any horndog that might be fapping while thinking of you at the moment XD Uh, that sounds even more perverse than I intended



*Shudder*  Well that completely squicked me, and that's extremely hard to do.  I congratulate you.

...Y'know, I think I'm going to go head over to deviantART for some otaku woman meat, completely out of spite.  I'll throw any straight ones I find over this way for all you ronery straight furs. xD


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

straight. female. engaged. 

XD 2/3

being a gamer/furry and female... yeah, not going to be single for long. 

I'd say straight female furry singles are about as common as straight female gamer singles.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> *Shudder*  Well that completely squicked me, and that's extremely hard to do.  I congratulate you.



My pleasure. How may I be of further service? 



eevachu said:


> ...Y'know, I think I'm going to go head over to deviantART for some otaku woman meat, completely out of spite.  I'll throw any straight ones I find over this way for all you ronery straight furs. xD



How charitable


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 3, 2008)

i loled


----------



## Kajet (Jul 3, 2008)

Single straight furry gamer females: the rarest creature on the planet of the entire universe


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Single straight furry gamer females: the rarest creature on the planet of the entire universe



no kidding. I even collect DC comics  BATMAN!


but seriously, I only know of one other furry in all the people I know in rl and he's a guy, and he's bi lol


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> ...Okay, uh, WHAT OTHER GIRLS? xD



Well, think about it! If straight females are rare, bisexuals/lesbians must be even rarer, right? After all, there's less in the general population, so there's probably less in any given fandom.

Which means all lesbians are stalking you at this moment, just waiting to steal you away from your fapping boy fanclub. 


[/weird]

In all seriousness (or well, as serious as I get) we should just add a personals section and get it over with - there's been so many "OMG females!!!1111!" posts lately, I'm sure it'd fill up quickly. 

Also, they're not as rare as you think. Every time someone even mentions their rarity, someone pipes up with "But I'm a *insert rare thing*!" Now, once you actually start trying to chase them - or fap over them as it may be - they may pretend not to exist to get away.  It's like the myth that the fandom is predominately gay - not really. We're just louder. After all, in the polls (the gazillion fucking polls) we have here, gay never 'wins' with males or females.

ButchFemale or TransmanGenderfucker/gayer than a treeful of monkeys on nitrous oxide/in a commited relationship.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

uh, to be honest I've met a few straigt females and a some single females whos leaning would let them date guys. more then I thought really. heres teh thing though, if you want to get to know them, you cant hit on them..............kinda a catch 22 aint it? XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

eevachu said:


> ...Y'know, I think I'm going to go head over to deviantART for some otaku woman meat, completely out of spite.  I'll throw any straight ones I find over this way for all you ronery straight furs. xD



please please please please!!!!! we would all love you for it, and the ones that say they wouldn't would get beat up by the straight guys till they do!!


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Single, straight, female. And a gamer. Right here. Am I really the *only *one in this thread now?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 4, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Single, straight, female. And a gamer. Right here. Am I really the *only *one in this thread now?


yes you are, but th minute most male furs get a wiff of this teh thought process will read as so

"straight single gamer female.....<<.....this is either the best thing ever, or a guy. Pass it up and kick myself in the arse for forever or try and hit on her and potentionly hit that land mine of being a guy..."

and most will say its worth the risk


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 4, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Single, straight, female. And a gamer. Right here. Am I really the *only *one in this thread now?



JACK CALLS DIBS



> "straight single gamer female.....<<.....this is either the best thing ever, or a guy.



Well nobody's perfect.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 4, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> JACK CALLS DIBS



If this gets out of hand, we could have some serious territory and mate fights. <<


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, heheh. Not for the first time in my life do I find myself in the minority, only this time I don't mind. I don't do Internet relationships, there's always so much drama involved and it just doesn't feel real. I'm always so busy anyway 

For the record, definitely not a land mine..though that makes me a laugh a bit!


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> If this gets out of hand, we could have some serious territory and mate fights. <<



And I will succeed, for I am the sexiest of them all.



> Wow, heheh. Not for the first time in my life do I find myself in the minority, only this time I don't mind. I don't do Internet relationships, there's always so much drama involved and it just doesn't feel real. I'm always so busy anyway
> 
> For the record, definitely not a land mine..though that makes me a laugh a bit!



Okay, the day's official been ruined; I'm going back to sleep.

I like my sleep...I can dream...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 4, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> For the record, definitely not a land mine..though that makes me a laugh a bit!



hang around for a while, You'll hear tons of stuff like that. I'm personally hoping to bring back jive talk...<< though I fear it may be in vein.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 4, 2008)

I HAVE NEWS!

I have attempted to recruit *6* straight female (a few of which are gamers) into the furry fandom.  They're all artists, and I think one is going to make a Fur Affinity account for the lols.  

Well she would, if FA ever comes back up.
I just made FA being down a whole lot worse didn't I?


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Okay, the day's official been ruined; I'm going back to sleep.
> 
> I like my sleep...I can dream...



Aww, sorry to ruin your day. Pleasant dreams, at least!



Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hang around for a while, You'll hear tons of stuff like that. I'm personally hoping to bring back jive talk...<< though I fear it may be in vein.



Yeah, I know I'll hear lots of things like that, and then some. And if ya can't bring back jive talk, maybe you can make it your own thing. People tend to catch on in that case...well, okay, in some cases, not all.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 4, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I have attempted to recruit *6* straight female (a few of which are gamers) into the furry fandom.  They're all artists, and I think one is going to make a Fur Affinity account for the lols.
> 
> ...



You are awesome!

But who am I kidding. They probably live far away from me. 

I can't have nothin' nice.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

The true question is... How many attractive sexy straight female furries are there?


Now that is a quest worthy of Indiana Jones!


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm a straight female, 22, who loves video games and tabletop games, tattoos, rock art posters, classic rock and metal, muscle cars, vintage pin ups, spicy Mexican food, and will look at boobies and join men at strip clubs.

I'm also engaged to be wed!

(I also feel like being mean.)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm a straight female... taken though.
Alas the (un)lucky man is not a furry although he is probably the most georgeous Scottish person ever (of course excluding David Tennant).
So I'm happy 
(Sorry guys ;D)


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 4, 2008)

Hot_Sultry_Zombie said:


> I'm a straight female, 22, who loves video games and tabletop games, tattoos, rock art posters, classic rock and metal, muscle cars, vintage pin ups, spicy Mexican food, and will look at boobies and join men at strip clubs.
> 
> I'm also engaged to be wed!
> 
> (I also feel like being mean.)


 
OMG!!!!.... Do you have a Sister thats takes after you??????????....Is she single?????


----------



## Thatch (Jul 4, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I HAVE NEWS!
> 
> I have attempted to recruit *6* straight female (a few of which are gamers) into the furry fandom.  They're all artists, and I think one is going to make a Fur Affinity account for the lols.
> 
> ...



Oh, and you asked what other females, eh? I know you brought them to have them all for yourself and rub it in for all these horndogs XD


----------



## Version4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Rare. 
And I'm here to prove it to providing you information of one more: me. 8D



Kajet said:


> Single straight furry gamer females: the rarest creature on the planet of the entire universe



In your dreams.  That thing would be easy to meet if it wasn't for the single part, and that's still a high possibility. They just don't make much sound ):



Hyenaworks said:


> The true question is... How many attractive sexy straight female furries are there?
> 
> 
> Now that is a quest worthy of Indiana Jones!



You missed the availability and gaming. Now that would be something you won't be meeting anytime soon XD

I can only check for the "gamer" "single" "straight" "female" and "furry".

Does that make two or three in this thread? I'm not really good at counting things at 5:30 am >__>

And by the way.. single might all too well mean the b*tch is a stuck up c*nt


----------



## eevachu (Jul 4, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, and you asked what other females, eh? I know you brought them to have them all for yourself and rub it in for all these horndogs XD



SHHHH!!!  I was giving them false hope, _then_ I was going to smash all their hopes and dreams like a bug against a windshield.  Now you ruined it.  Phooey.

...And I went to deviantART and told them that if they came here and drew furries, they'd be worshiped by fanboys like they were some crazy artist GOD.  DeviantART (especially with all the otaku) has the opposite problem as FA, there are _way_ too many straight girls and zero straight boys.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Wow, heheh. Not for the first time in my life do I find myself in the minority, only this time I don't mind. I don't do Internet relationships, there's always so much drama involved and it just doesn't feel real. I'm always so busy anyway
> 
> For the record, definitely not a land mine..though that makes me a laugh a bit!



no internet relationships is a GOOD IDEA.

Tried it once, it sucked.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, I am straight. Yes, I am female. Yes, I am single as well.

Since everybody seems to be sharing their interests like some impromptu dating site, I might as well chime in.

As far as spirituality goes, I am a Druid and a Heathen. And yes, it plays a big part in my life. I am an artist as well, and a very passionate and driven one at that. I am also a gamer, and love talking about vidya gaems in general, whether I've played them or not. Warning: is also a huge nerd. Music tastes include almost everything. You'll have to ask me for specifics, as I have too many to list here.

Miscellaneous other things include: D&D, vintage cars, anything Celtic, stimulating debate, animals. You know, any sort of interesting and intelligent things. And some silly and weird things too.

So there. Don't really know the point of that post though.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

eh, might as well share my interests too *shrug* not that it matters much.

I'm a gamer, mostly in roleplaying and first person shooters (Doom 3, Unreal Tournament, Halo, ect) 
I'm a geek who loves superman, batman, star wars, stargate, and most anything with a good plot <3
I freaking hate whiny people. I swear to God it's one of my pet peeves. >_< Not to be rude or anything, but as long as you're alive, healthy and with all your limbs working properly, you're pretty well off.
I deal well with death. My brother died, my grandfather died, and my mother almost died. I know I'm mortal, and I don't know why others risk their necks for no reason. I suppose you could say this is where my 'common sense' comes from.
I dabble- I have no real 'specialty' persay, but if I would to pick one, I would say drawing. I sculpt, sew, wire wrap, make candles, sing, play guitar, write novels, crochet, read tons of books, and lots of other things. I can't contain my creativity to one subject. Just doesn't work.
I hate warm. I melt like a candle. I live in a very snowy climate, and if it gets too warm here I start to fry. *growls at sunburns* I know it's ironic considering my screen  name, but *shrug*
I swear a lot. Deal with it.
I collect things. Foreign coins, rocks, antique books, ACEO cards, stuff.
I love music. I have a 32 gig iPod :3 it's my baby.
Now this is an odd one- I love Aladdin! <3 my favorite movie ever
I'm not into porn, don't like looking at it, don't like drawing it, don't like hearing about it. If you're going to do anything like that, you might as well try and do it in real life. -.- 
I love anime, but especially manga XD They're like comic strips for girls lol

So all in all, if I had 2 words to describe myself: overcreative geek.

haha, I ranted! *floats away on a cloud*


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn you Phoenix; those are my two words too lol. Although I'd throw in eccentric for good measure.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Damn you Phoenix; those are my two words too lol. Although I'd throw in eccentric for good measure.



ah yes, us artists always tend to be a little geeky- why is that, I wonder? 

I'm more goofy than eccentric, so we'll differ on that account.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 5, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> ah yes, us artists always tend to be a little geeky- why is that, I wonder?
> 
> I'm more goofy than eccentric, so we'll differ on that account.



*scratches head* Yeah, I did notice that.

Hey, fine with me. Even if one has the same interests and tastes, no one is totally the same. Which is what I love.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 5, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> *scratches head* Yeah, I did notice that.
> 
> Hey, fine with me. Even if one has the same interests and tastes, no one is totally the same. Which is what I love.



same here <3 that's the best part about online, I think, is being able to meet people that you never would have crossed paths with otherwise :3 makes things interesting.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 5, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> same here <3 that's the best part about online, I think, is being able to meet people that you never would have crossed paths with otherwise :3 makes things interesting.



Agreed. Although I do regret the fact that I probably will not meet most, if not all of the people I've made friends with on the Internet. It saddens me a bit.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

Well since we're treating this as a girl auction to the ronery boy furries out there, I'll throw in a personal ad.

I'm female, bisexual, single and of course, *jailbait*.  My favourite colour is green, my favourite season in winter, I like rock music and jazz, my favourite band is Queen, and my favourite movie is Beauty and the Beast.  Oh right and I'm a devoted snobbish agnostic type.  I'm not a gamer per say, but I could hold my own in a Pokemon tourney.  

I devote almost all of my time and energy to art, as I plan on becoming a professional artist.  I'm mainly a digital comic artist, but I like trying other mediums regularly and I'm currently building a studio in one of the spare rooms in my house.  I am of course, an elitist snob who haunts deviantART reporting the unworthy. Mua. Ha. _Ha~_

I'm deep into anime culture, as in I am one of those freaks you see cosplaying and getting interviewed at anime conventions (I've been to 15+ conventions in 6 years).  I have an _extensive_ manga and comic collection, that is constantly growing.  My favourite manga is Detective Conan and my favourite comic is Runaways.  Pokemon is my anti-drug and I have more Pikachu related things and Pokemon cards than a 10 year old boy.

I read way too much, I'll even read while walking around the city.  I always have a book on me.  I mostly read historical fiction, mysteries and fantasy novels.

I have a thing for genetics and breeding.  It's creepy.  

I'm also a meat connoisseur, and I'd spear small woodland creature and barbecue them if that was legal.

I swear like a sailor.  I hit on my friends.  I LOVE porn.  And I'm a belligerent pervert.

If I had to sum it all up into three words: *Perverted art geek.*

There.  Now you know why I'm single. x'D


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Well since we're treating this as a girl auction to the ronery boy furries out there, I'll throw in a personal ad.
> 
> I'm female, bisexual, single and of course, *jailbait*.  My favourite colour is green, my favourite season in winter, I like rock music and jazz, my favourite band is Queen, and my favourite movie is Beauty and the Beast.  Oh right and I'm a devoted snobbish agnostic type.  I'm not a gamer per say, but I could hold my own in a Pokemon tourney.
> 
> ...



freak .-.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

Magnus said:


> freak .-.



Why thank you very much. :>


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Why thank you very much. :>



Date me =3


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Date me =3



I said I was a pervert, I didn't say I was _easy_.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Well since we're treating this as a girl auction to the ronery boy furries out there, I'll throw in a personal ad.
> 
> I'm female, bisexual, single and of course, *jailbait*. My favourite colour is green, my favourite season in winter, I like rock music and jazz, my favourite band is Queen, and my favourite movie is Beauty and the Beast. Oh right and I'm a devoted snobbish agnostic type. I'm not a gamer per say, but I could hold my own in a Pokemon tourney.
> 
> ...


 
Lets see...   

1.I'm an up and coming environmental scientist..And I know a bit about genetics...and have a Lab.....

2.I'm an aussie..So I'll fire up the BBQ FOR that woodland creature and even throw in a Kangaroo...

3.I read everytime I can...and prefer D&D Over WOW...

....I love porn....
....

Can I have your number?


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I said I was a pervert, I didn't say I was _easy_.



I'll be your slave ^.=.^


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright, now this is just getting uncomfortable (and off topic-is), even for me. o_o

Although I do like that slave idea...  And BBQ'd 'roo...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 5, 2008)

my pokemon could beat up your pokemon


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a straight single female.  

I'm also ugly as hell and shy as it gets, when offline.  

I don't have much to offer anyone, so I don't.  Despite having a lovely fursona.  Decided to post here for kicks and giggles though. ^__^

I'm a gamer-geek.  Old-school gamer geek. I don't own any of the latest game systems, except a DS.  I like anime. I like cartoons.  I like porn, and probably look at more porn of dragons than any dragoness should.  I have disgusting personal interests when it comes to porn, and if I gave it a thought, it would probably squick me out to list them.  

I like to read. I have a huge library of fantasy novels, of which about a third are the equivalent of fantasy porn novels, while the rest are mostly intelligent fantasy works. 

I'm an artsy type, doing any art from oil paint on canvas to drawings on paper to crafty stuff like wood-carving and beadwork. If it's considered artistic, I've probably dabbled in it.  

I was an otherkin before I became a furry. Which means I take my dragonself VERY seriously. And that also means I believe in things that most people laugh at, like phantom wings, astral projection, meditation, and dreams. I have a small collection of New Age books, ranging from celtic shamanism to the fine art of Tarot reading. Yes, I read tarot and read runes.  I even on occasion work magick. I believe in that as well, the entire idea of personal magick. I'm a chaos mage, in this reality.  Which of course means that to most people, I live in a fantasy. 

I live at home, with my family. I'm a 23 year old fat loser who works at Walmart and draws porn when she feels like it.   Not a prize, by any standards.  Though I do consider myself to be relatively interesting by internet standards. 

So, there's one more single non-gender biased female. Though if I could have been born a man, I would have been.  I don't really care about my gender.  I'll be female in this life, because I was born that way, and that's it.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> my pokemon could beat up your pokemon



PSH.  _As if._  My Pokemon bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Alright, now this is just getting uncomfortable (and off topic-is), even for me. o_o
> 
> Although I do like that slave idea...  And BBQ'd 'roo...



Score XD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 5, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Alright, now this is just getting uncomfortable (and off topic-is), even for me. o_o
> 
> Although I do like that slave idea...  And BBQ'd 'roo...



Hah, that's like watching two sexually deprived perverts almost mushing a girl at a pub in a perverted comedy...

I'm having the lols of my lifetime reading this thread XD


----------



## Magnus (Jul 5, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Hah, that's like watching two sexually deprived perverts almost mushing a girl at a pub in a perverted comedy...
> 
> I'm having the lols of my lifetime reading this thread XD



Gotta keep FA up to its name :\


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

HA! everyone knows that straight furry females are a mythological creature! chances of finding one and actually going out with you are slim to none


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess on this whole forum... there is err 1


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 6, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Hah, that's like watching two sexually deprived perverts almost mushing a girl at a pub in a perverted comedy...
> 
> I'm having the lols of my lifetime reading this thread XD



Night at the Roxbury anyone?


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

hey... i am Stright... Furry and female...



and married


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

Single? Yes. Female? Yup. Straight? Essentially. Nerd/geek? You betcha. Gamer? Hell yes.

I feel like I should be strapping on some protective gear or something right about now. >_>


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 6, 2008)

Could we get a couple more criteria in there? 26+ years old and living in central Ohio? ^_^ I mean, that's what matters.

Also:


eevachu said:


> my favourite band is Queen,


 
Rock on!


----------



## eevachu (Jul 6, 2008)

With FA offline, I see the straight girls are finally making their way out of the woodwork.  Let's watch...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 6, 2008)

Hunting season has started >:3


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 6, 2008)

straight 
female
furry 
gamer
cute

hmm so id say we do exist...


----------



## Magnus (Jul 6, 2008)

they are just asking for it XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang theres alot more then one on these forums and i can't say thats a bad thing ;D


----------



## eevachu (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread is going to start yiffing in hell soon, I just know it.

There should be furry mating rituals that can be featured on a show on the Discovery channel.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 6, 2008)

eevachu said:


> This thread is going to start yiffing in hell soon, I just know it.
> 
> There should be furry mating rituals that can be featured on a show on the Discovery channel.


 better get a headstart in running the opposite direction


----------



## Magnus (Jul 6, 2008)

eevachu said:


> This thread is going to start yiffing in hell soon, I just know it.
> 
> There should be furry mating rituals that can be featured on a show on the Discovery channel.



time to exchange some emails so we can perform out rituals in front of the cam -.-" 
50 bucks that i'll be looking at  a closet with closed doors XD


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 6, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> better get a headstart in running the opposite direction


You and me both! Heheh.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 6, 2008)

eevachu said:


> This thread is going to start yiffing in hell soon, I just know it.
> 
> There should be furry mating rituals that can be featured on a show on the Discovery channel.



as a straight male.I would give anything to have one set for us..apperantly disco dancing is not accpetable though


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 6, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> as a straight male.I would give anything to have one set for us..apperantly disco dancing is not accpetable though



*laughs before running* a fimiliar vioce in the crowd... thats my que to run


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 6, 2008)

Sieneko said:


> You and me both! Heheh.



all together then... RUN!!!!!


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 6, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> *laughs before running* a fimiliar vioce in the crowd... thats my que to run



What's the old phrase?  "You can run, but you can't hide"?


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

Lawl, I like how this has turned out to be like match.com or some shit.

Single, straight, female furry here. Going to college for animal science (probably going to switch to wildlife biology or environmental science though.) I enjoy gardening, coffee, and a wide array of music. In my spare time I...do a lot of stuff like game, read, garden, vandalize public/private property, socialize...you know, normal stuff.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately...very.


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 7, 2008)

83 I'm not single, but I am female. Well.. the last time I checked.  I wish I were a herm though. 83~ My hubbie thinks I'm pretty, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Alex Saab (Jul 7, 2008)

*Alex patiently sits back in his gaming chair, and watches what hell will unleash (If any)*
....This is taking too long.
*Releases the Flood, the Headcrabs, and the Zurg, Then sips his Coca-Cola.*
Only the worthy will survive.
X3


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 7, 2008)

*pulls out shotgun* Bring it on!

Greetings to the new ladies!


----------



## EmpusaVampirebat (Jul 7, 2008)

o.o Mwah.. -flees-


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 7, 2008)

-Nuclear strike detected- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVsTrLW_04U


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

If only I had some spare furry pheromones on me.  *Sigh*  Chaos would ensue...

To the straight females: Well at least its men chasing you and not crazed bisexual women like me. x'D


----------



## Magnus (Jul 7, 2008)

eevachu said:


> If only I had some spare furry pheromones on me.  *Sigh*  Chaos would ensue...
> 
> To the straight females: Well at least its men chasing you and not crazed bisexual women like me. x'D



i'm gonna chase you now =3


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd just like to say one thing..
straight girls are no fun >.>


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

well from personal experience... sticking with 1 just isnt fun enough lol.. wow that makes me sound bad lol what i mean to say is you can have more fun with both instead of just 1 gender not to mention love. if your open you can truly love more then one person if sex is involved or not ^.^ as for the straight more power to you ^.^ and yeah it is pretty rare to run into that in the furru fandom. i do know 2 but they are both taken lol


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

to all straight furry females, or bi, PM ME FOR A GOOD TIME! xD


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 7, 2008)

Alex Saab said:


> *Alex patiently sits back in his gaming chair, and watches what hell will unleash (If any)*
> ....This is taking too long.
> *Releases the Flood, the Headcrabs, and the Zurg, Then sips his Coca-Cola.*
> Only the worthy will survive.
> X3



Pah, is that the best you can do? You totally forgot the Orc hordes and metroids.....


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> I'd just like to say one thing..
> straight girls are no fun >.>



I have the distinct feeling that this was at least partly directed at me. >v>


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

totaly forgot undead army and the necrons from dawn of war...


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> I have the distinct feeling that this was at least partly directed at me. >v>



Nope^^


----------



## Thatch (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli, you've already got a vagina, why steal more from others that need them more than you XD


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

Cause I gotta catch them all^^


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> I'd just like to say one thing..
> straight girls are no fun >.>



Bullshit. You clearly haven't met me. :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> Cause I gotta catch them all^^



That made me lol.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> Cause I gotta catch them all^^



Damn, I'm pwned, can't think of a witty response to this ^^


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Damn, I'm pwned, can't think of a witty response to this ^^


lol yeah i think i agree lol but seriously can you picture an animal walking around saying "vag...vag...vagina" all the time lol


edit: oh wait nvm *looks at her fiance*


----------



## therealist (Jul 7, 2008)

I was the only guy remotely close to furry at my high school.  There were a total of three others, all female, two of which were bisexual.

The one who was straight, was a goth.  Which is even more rare of a combination.  Straight, Female, Furry, Goth.  Yeah.  Rare indeed.

Not sure where she ran off to, it's been at least 4 years since graduation.  Hell I'm almost out of college now ;;

[edit]Two and a half years.  I can't count >_<;;[/edit]


----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> Cause I gotta catch them all^^



This made me literally ROFLMAO.
For obvious reasons. xD

*A wild VAGINA appears!*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

eevachu said:


> This made me literally ROFLMAO.
> For obvious reasons. xD
> 
> *A wild VAGINA appears!*


*trainer send out bigus dickus*

GO!!! use tackle attack!!!


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> *trainer send out bigus dickus*
> 
> GO!!! use tackle attack!!!


 no no not tackle use squirtgun


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 7, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> no no not tackle use squirtgun



lol Tackle, then Squirtgun. 0v~


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> lol Tackle, then Squirtgun. 0v~



oh dear god


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

o.0  This thread just took a turn for the more amusing.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 7, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> What's the old phrase?  "You can run, but you can't hide"?


i can too... i will hide...


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> lol Tackle, then Squirtgun. 0v~




lol yes go for the double attack that is if your a "high" enough level to attack twice before it an


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

you know, straight girls might be rare but I'm sure male furries would also be more then happy to know of bi females too....just saying


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, straight girls might be rare but I'm sure male furries would also be more then happy to know of bi females too....just saying



hes got a point....


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> hes got a point....


just from teh view point of a guy, it dosent really hurt, in fact some of us think bi girls are a better deal....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> just from teh view point of a guy, it dosent really hurt, in fact some of us think bi girls are a better deal....



then again, not all guys are _straight_


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> Bullshit. You clearly haven't met me. :3



If your fun for me. your not straight.. >.>


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a straight, female furry who's also into video games (the bloodier the better). . .

Sadly for you guys, I've had a boyfriend for almost 7 years now. Sorry.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> just from teh view point of a guy, it dosent really hurt, in fact some of us think bi girls are a better deal....



A bisexual girl is only a better deal if:

1. She's a sex-crazed pervert.
2. You're also bisexual.
3. You know a third bisexual party (of either gender) you can get jiggy wit'.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 7, 2008)

Single? straight? female?

Check. Check. Check.

I didn't realize I was such an anomaly here...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

god, I thought we were done with the whole, lesbians turn straight guys on...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> god, I thought we were done with the whole, lesbians turn straight guys on...



well......nope, we arent. not by a long shot



Nocturne said:


> Single? straight? female?
> 
> Check. Check. Check.
> 
> I didn't realize I was such an anomaly here...



to be honest theres actully alot more of you then most realize



eevachu said:


> A bisexual girl is only a better deal if:
> 
> 1. She's a sex-crazed pervert.
> 2. You're also bisexual.
> 3. You know a third bisexual party (of either gender) you can get jiggy wit'.



and knowing a bi girl is the first step to all of those. << we're straight men, we dont think things through THAT throughly


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> If your fun for me. your not straight.. >.>



I am...but I'm also open-minded. Heh, honestly though, when I saw your comment I thought you were a guy hence my rebuttal.
True story: I once had a three-some and the girl was way better than the guy.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 8, 2008)

We need fucking Gender Tags...

girls know what girls want hun. ^^


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 8, 2008)

This thread needed a poll. I'll just assume it's a single digit number and none of them are reptiles. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> we're straight men, we dont think things through THAT throughly



Amen to that...

BTW the tackle and squirtgun... Just LOL XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

you know, ducktape wrist bands indicating those that need a mate would also be a good idea << or so I think.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, ducktape wrist bands indicating those that need a mate would also be a good idea << or so I think.



I think if you put a whole roll of duct tape on your wrist, it ought to be there as open invitation. ;>


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 8, 2008)

Eli said:


> We need fucking Gender Tags...



This is true.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 8, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I think if you put a whole roll of duct tape on your wrist, it ought to be there as open invitation. ;>



And an amputation possibly XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

eevachu said:


> I think if you put a whole roll of duct tape on your wrist, it ought to be there as open invitation. ;>



and taht skirts must be required for anyone who wears a whole roll....<< for ease of access


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 8, 2008)

Eli said:


> We need fucking Gender Tags...



Agreed


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> Agreed



ok, heres my idea, a ducktape wrist band. pink for gals, green for guys. on teh top of these a two to three letter abreviation of teh closest major city to where you live. thne there are two lines. one verticle and one horizontal. the length of teh verticle one indicates sexuality, and teh horizontal one indicates how serious you want it to be. so a dot dead center would mean gay one night stand for instance. a line from one side to teh other each way would mean straight, long term relationship. does that make any sence? of course medium length lines would mean bi and internet ok.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 8, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> ok, heres my idea, a ducktape wrist band. pink for gals, green for guys. on teh top of these a two to three letter abreviation of teh closest major city to where you live. thne there are two lines. one verticle and one horizontal. the length of teh verticle one indicates sexuality, and teh horizontal one indicates how serious you want it to be. so a dot dead center would mean gay one night stand for instance. a line from one side to teh other each way would mean straight, long term relationship. does that make any sence? of course medium length lines would mean bi and internet ok.




no ...purple tape... i guess ill keep that roll for other uses...


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> god, I thought we were done with the whole, lesbians turn straight guys on...


 
There's a picture of two girls kissing in EVERY dictionary under the word "sexy." Srsly, look it up.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 9, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> ok, heres my idea, a ducktape wrist band. pink for gals, green for guys. on teh top of these a two to three letter abreviation of teh closest major city to where you live. thne there are two lines. one verticle and one horizontal. the length of teh verticle one indicates sexuality, and teh horizontal one indicates how serious you want it to be. so a dot dead center would mean gay one night stand for instance. a line from one side to teh other each way would mean straight, long term relationship. does that make any sence? of course medium length lines would mean bi and internet ok.



Why not just wear some kind of id plates with it written? Or even bands on the wrist, but with actual words? 
And why the hell would one need the city written? O_O



Furthlingam said:


> There's a picture of two girls kissing in EVERY dictionary under the word "sexy." Srsly, look it up.



I wonder why.... XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why not just wear some kind of id plates with it written? Or even bands on the wrist, but with actual words?
> And why the hell would one need the city written? O_O



I was just trying ot make it chep and effective. and the city thing is so you dont bother trying to hook up with a gal from out of state.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

xD straight single females? Although I admit that I'm bi, I'm leaning towards straight cause I'm too damn picky about my girls~

edit:

I'm also really picky about my men. xP No, WolfFoxGuy, you can't have me. xD You're like a brother to me! ewww~lol


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Single straight furry gamer females: the rarest creature on the planet of the entire universe



xD single (more straight than bi) furry gaming female, here~ lmao~


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> well from personal experience... sticking with 1 just isnt fun enough lol.. wow that makes me sound bad lol what i mean to say is you can have more fun with both instead of just 1 gender not to mention love. if your open you can truly love more then one person if sex is involved or not ^.^ as for the straight more power to you ^.^ and yeah it is pretty rare to run into that in the furru fandom. i do know 2 but they are both taken lol



LOL! ECHO YOU'RE A MEANIE!!! Dx


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

well dangit... I killed the thread. @_@;


----------



## Thatch (Jul 9, 2008)

mukichan said:


> well dangit... I killed the thread. @_@;



Yup, but there's a chance - the art of necromancy is strong here XD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yup, but there's a chance - the art of necromancy is strong here XD



chuuu~ ><; sure hope so...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xP No, WolfFoxGuy, you can't have me. xD You're like a brother to me! ewww~lol



<<.......kinda akward......so does that mean I'm allowed to steal teh last cookie from you and rumage through your drawers in search of anything usefull to hairbrain schemes?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 9, 2008)

wow... and the thread goes on...


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 9, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> I read a thread in the Black-hole about a straight girl asking if there are any straight guys on the site..
> 
> Now I'm a straight guy down in the land of BBQs..and I want to know if there are many straight single females on.. I know there are some, I've met a few...
> 
> I guess I just want to see how many single females are on FA...


 
Not many I have meet they do seem to be a rare breed lol


----------



## zevvy (Jul 9, 2008)

it'd be nice to find some. maybe they are hiding in the corner of the forums.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> <<.......kinda akward......so does that mean I'm allowed to steal teh last cookie from you and rumage through your drawers in search of anything usefull to hairbrain schemes?



If you can make it past my pets. ^^


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Not many I have meet they do seem to be a rare breed lol



lol! I'm leaning more towards straight after having been falling deeper into the fandom this year. ^^;

But wanna know an even rarer breed?

Asian, gamer, furry, artist, bisexual, female, single, masochistic? *raises arm* ^^;;


----------



## eevachu (Jul 9, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> There's a picture of two girls kissing in EVERY dictionary under the word "sexy." Srsly, look it up.



Which is the reason why there aren't a lot of _straight_ females anymore. xD


----------



## mukichan (Jul 9, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Which is the reason why there aren't a lot of _straight_ females anymore. xD



iawtc


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

lol! yes, I killed the thread!! xD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Which is the reason why there aren't a lot of _straight_ females anymore. xD


hes right........this is a horrible crisis. we should outlaw teh sale of all lesbian porn. from now on two women must not be alowed to kiss unless there is a guy in the background........and an ensuing orgy............come on girls, straighten out, we guys are counting on you.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

Like finding a diamond in the street?

lol I don't know. lol


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol! yes, I killed the thread!! xD




You get an F!!!!

but you also win a cookie.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hes right......



Eevachu. Like me. Is a member of the *FEMALE* Gender. 

God fucking damn it FAF... why is it you fail so badly?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

Eli said:


> Eevachu. Like me. Is a member of the *FEMALE* Gender.
> 
> God fucking damn it FAF... why is it you fail so badly?


ok...then SHE is right............it still does not change my stance. and it only fails hard if you take the stuff said in here too seriously.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> You get an F!!!!
> 
> but you also win a cookie.



0w0 YAY COOKIE!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> 0w0 YAY COOKIE!!



*sneaks past her pets and steal the cookie*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> *sneaks past her pets and steal the cookie*











MAH KEWKIE, BIATCH!!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hes right........this is a horrible crisis. we should outlaw teh sale of all lesbian porn. from now on two women must not be alowed to kiss unless there is a guy in the background........and an ensuing orgy............come on girls, straighten out, we guys are counting on you.



That was... desperate...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> MAH KEWKIE, BIATCH!!



T_T *drops it and runs*



szopaw said:


> That was... desperate...



<< you'd be surprised. in all seriouness though, I actully meant that jokingly I know I dont allways come off that way though


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> T_T *drops it and runs*








 Rawk~


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol! I'm leaning more towards straight after having been falling deeper into the fandom this year. ^^;
> 
> But wanna know an even rarer breed?
> 
> Asian, gamer, furry, artist, bisexual, female, single, masochistic? *raises arm* ^^;;


 lol wonderfullness *hands another cookie for your other hand*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> lol wonderfullness *hands another cookie for your other hand*








 Cookie?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hes right........this is a horrible crisis. we should outlaw teh sale of all lesbian porn. from now on two women must not be alowed to kiss unless there is a guy in the background........and an ensuing orgy............come on girls, straighten out, we guys are counting on you.



oh my i lol'ed... now my parent wanna know what im laughing at... quick to the school page.... lookie an art class is open and its digi art ^__^ *wink*


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> Cookie?


 
yep ^.^ but do you prefer the cookie or the cookie dough lol


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> yep ^.^ but do you prefer the cookie or the cookie dough lol








DOUGH!!


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> DOUGH!!


*tosses you a roll of dough* i use to take these into the movies wif me


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> *tosses you a roll of dough* i use to take these into the movies wif me



*pounces* YAY DOUGH!!


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> *pounces* YAY DOUGH!!


X.X eep


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> DOUGH!!


what the heck is that thing? *pokes it with a stick.* its not short, its not asian, and it dosent have big boobs.....its not muki so does anyone mind if I kill it?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 10, 2008)

mukichan said:


> *pounces* YAY DOUGH!!



I got to give you cookie dough next time lol


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> what the heck is that thing? *pokes it with a stick.* its not short, its not asian, and it dosent have big boobs.....its not muki so does anyone mind if I kill it?



His name is Onion Tou... he's an onion... ^^ And is my current obsession~


----------



## mukichan (Jul 10, 2008)

and I killed the thread again... xD


----------



## Aurali (Jul 11, 2008)

thread killer!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> and I killed the thread again... xD



h-how could you T_T.......how many times have you done this before? how many other threads have you murdered in cold blood.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> h-how could you T_T.......how many times have you done this before? how many other threads have you murdered in cold blood.



It's my ugliness... xD I think the ONLY thread that hasn't died upon my appearance is the mugshot threads. xD


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> It's my ugliness... xD I think the ONLY thread that hasn't died upon my appearance is the mugshot threads. xD


 lol how can u kill a thread thats an off tpic thread the point is to be off topic  jk


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Echo_wulf said:


> lol how can u kill a thread thats an off tpic thread the point is to be off topic  jk


Holy crap a female! 0.0 *jumps Echo and laughes*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Holy crap a female! 0.0 *jumps Echo and laughes*



*pounces Sam* x3 lol a Sam Sammich~


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> *pounces Sam* x3 lol a Sam Sammich~


0.0 another one *grabs and scurries* must hide them so noone will know lol


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> 0.0 another one *grabs and scurries* must hide them so noone will know lol



@_@;; Eeeps! The queen is being taken away!!


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> @_@;; Eeeps! The queen is being taken away!!


*shoves the two in his treasure chest* Mmmm what sweet booty I have ^^


----------



## Aurali (Jul 11, 2008)

okay.. I think he's had one too many cookies..


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> okay.. I think he's had one too many cookies..


Love cookies @.@ more like coffe though I be at work lol


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Love cookies @.@ more like coffe though I be at work lol



*knocks on the treasure chest* Did I hear coffee?! GET ME OUT OF HERE BEFORE I BREAK THIS THIGN!!


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> *knocks on the treasure chest* Did I hear coffee?! GET ME OUT OF HERE BEFORE I BREAK THIS THIGN!!


Crap they gonna escape 0.0 *sits on the box sipping his coffe*


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Samoya_Wulf said:


> Crap they gonna escape 0.0 *sits on the box sipping his coffe*



*sniffs coffee... and... Sam's butt through the chest* @_@;;

*passes out*


----------



## Samoya_Wulf (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> *sniffs coffee... and... Sam's butt through the chest* @_@;;
> 
> *passes out*


*gets up and grabs another cup openign the box on the pased out Draggy ontop of the sleeping Echo* aww how cute *shuts it and locks the chest sipping coffe and watchign the box*


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 11, 2008)

lol it kind of does amaze me that not many of us straight single girls are on fur affinity, then again it kinda doesnt haha


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Temarinyo said:


> lol it kind of does amaze me that not many of us straight single girls are on fur affinity, then again it kinda doesnt haha



I just realized that. @_@; All the straight girls on FA aren't single...

wow... I'm dumb. xD


----------



## Aurali (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah.. a guy will snatch you up in no time... I'm lesbian and I've been asked about 200 times for mateship..


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> yeah.. a guy will snatch you up in no time... I'm lesbian and I've been asked about 200 times for mateship..



xD wow... I wish that many people would ask me~ But no.. girls and guys just want to flirt.... which I have no complaints about. lol


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 11, 2008)

Eli said:


> yeah.. a guy will snatch you up in no time... I'm lesbian and I've been asked about 200 times for mateship..



<_< hey, at least your popular with teh guys. I cant get a girl to notice me most of teh time, much less ask to go out......which I would not mind....beng asked of course.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 11, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xD wow... I wish that many people would ask me~ But no.. girls and guys just want to flirt.... which I have no complaints about. lol



KOMMT ZU MIR...


----------



## mukichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> KOMMT ZU MIR...



0.0 Sprichst du auf deustch?

*relying on 3 years of german in high school*


----------



## Aurali (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xD wow... I wish that many people would ask me~ But no.. girls and guys just want to flirt.... which I have no complaints about. lol



how long have been you around. I'm starting my third year of active running through the fandom.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Eli said:


> how long have been you around. I'm starting my third year of active running through the fandom.



Well... been actively running on FA back in January, but I've been keeping up with art (attempting to) among people at my school and DA and stuff for like... gosh... 6 years? I'm like... never noticed. xD And when I am noticed, it's usually by stupid idiots...


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not a big forum person, but I had to register so that I could point out that I am a single straight furry female and occasional gamer.

Of course, I'm also really weird, hence being single.

Still, it can't be THAT rare ...


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> 0.0 Sprichst du auf deustch?
> 
> *relying on 3 years of german in high school*



No...

BUT I WISH I DID


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> I'm not a big forum person, but I had to register so that I could point out that I am a single straight furry female and occasional gamer.
> 
> Of course, I'm also really weird, hence being single.
> 
> Still, it can't be THAT rare ...


not as rare as you would think. the gamer bitbieng tackted on teh end is teh rare part. 

anyway, yu're on a furry site, really, to us at least how weird could you be?


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> not as rare as you would think. the gamer bitbieng tackted on teh end is teh rare part.
> 
> anyway, yu're on a furry site, really, to us at least how weird could you be?



I suppose that's a valid point ... Well, I'm not a super yiffy furry, for one ... I don't know. Maybe I'm not so weird. XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> I suppose that's a valid point ... Well, I'm not a super yiffy furry, for one ... I don't know. Maybe I'm not so weird. XD



I was about to say, I howl at the moon, chew on any and everything I can get my hands on get really turned on by any girl who can meow, and onddly enough I'm still a ton more normal then some of the folks on here. no insult to them meant of course. perhaps you are very weird to normal people?


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I was about to say, I howl at the moon, chew on any and everything I can get my hands on get really turned on by any girl who can meow, and onddly enough I'm still a ton more normal then some of the folks on here. no insult to them meant of course. perhaps you are very weird to normal people?



I've never been around a bunch of furries in person, so that's possible. Then again, I've come across as weird to most of the people I've met. I've met weirder people, but none weird in the same ways I am. Maybe 'weird' isn't right for me. I just always seem to stick out.

Of course, if someone had a convention for artistic Bipolar twenty-somethings who don't like shopping for clothes, look forward to the zombie apocalypse and hate the beach, I'd probably fit right in.

Except that I'm agoraphobic and could never go to a convention. 

Catch 22. o.0


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> I've never been around a bunch of furries in person, so that's possible. Then again, I've come across as weird to most of the people I've met. I've met weirder people, but none weird in the same ways I am. Maybe 'weird' isn't right for me. I just always seem to stick out.
> 
> Of course, if someone had a convention for artistic Bipolar twenty-somethings who don't like shopping for clothes, look forward to the zombie apocalypse and hate the beach, I'd probably fit right in.
> 
> ...


from my experience you acutlly fit right in. just about every week me and a few friends actully reases our zombie survival plan, running scenerios around. I knwo alot of furs are fashionably chalenged but the whole fear of crowds yeah, get over that, teh cons are awsome. so freaking awsome. you get to draw and freak normal folks out, and walk aroudn dressed up weird and buy pron and theres even a hot tub. tis so awsome.


----------



## Jijix (Jul 12, 2008)

In order to be furry, you have to be at least a little gay.
No furry is truly straight.
Also the straight single females on FA? LOL, probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Jijix said:


> Also the straight single females on FA? LOL, probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.




... Wow, thanks for that.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 12, 2008)

Jijix said:


> In order to be furry, you have to be at least a little gay.
> No furry is truly straight.


You know, a comment like that makes me want to claim I'm hyper straight, regardless of my actual orientation.


----------



## jrwenzel (Jul 12, 2008)

_Itâ€™s a good thing this isnâ€™t a dating site or this thread would depress the heck out of me!_


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> You know, a comment like that makes me want to claim I'm hyper straight, regardless of my actual orientation.



I agree. 

And my feelings are still hurt from being called ugly.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Jijix said:


> Also the straight single females on FA? LOL, probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.



wow<<..........someone's walking a very dangerous line. I know a few gals myself who are single and rather attractive.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Jijix said:


> In order to be furry, you have to be at least a little gay.
> No furry is truly straight.
> Also the straight single females on FA? LOL, probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.



I agree with both! xD I can't quite explain it but I have a hard time imagining a straight furry. And the straight women that are single probably are single for a reason. xD At least, that's how I put it in my mind.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> I agree with both! xD I can't quite explain it but I have a hard time imagining a straight furry. And the straight women that are single probably are single for a reason. xD At least, that's how I put it in my mind.


arent you a single furry muki?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> arent you a single furry muki?



but am I straight? lol I think you forgot that I like girls too... I'm just uberpicky about girls.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> but am I straight? lol I think you forgot that I like girls too... I'm just uberpicky about girls.



<< do I need to find and quote teh post where you said you might as well be straight, as well as heavily leaning towards straight....I mean you say bi but in teh months I've been here I've never heard or seen anything from you that would say anything other then straight.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> << do I need to find and quote teh post where you said you might as well be straight, as well as heavily leaning towards straight....I mean you say bi but in teh months I've been here I've never heard or seen anything from you that would say anything other then straight.



xD I did say that I lean more towards straight but I still am very turned on by certain girls. Like I said, I'm really picky about girls. ^^;


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xD I did say that I lean more towards straight but I still am very turned on by certain girls. Like I said, I'm really picky about girls. ^^;


 oh yeah, well I want some proof, give us a picture of you getting it on with another girl...........for proof........really sexual like, full on gropng and humping. again, puerly for proof ><


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

hello


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> oh yeah, well I want some proof, give us a picture of you getting it on with another girl...........for proof........really sexual like, full on gropng and humping. again, puerly for proof ><



lol nope... not gonna happen. xD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> lol nope... not gonna happen. xD


T_T it was worth a shot


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> T_T it was worth a shot



xD I'll see if my ex wants to do a photoshoot or something... And if people pay enough I might mail a zip file of the photos or something. xD roflmao! (hint: not worth it)


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> I agree.
> 
> And my feelings are still hurt from being called ugly.



SEND ME PICTURES, AND I SHALL TRULY JUDGE


----------



## oCe (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm single, female and straight. 

Which at least proves the existence of such. They're not as uncommon as you may think, though I'd be willing to wager that most keep realtively quiet about it to avoid unwanted attention.

Also, just to make it ultra clear (since there's room for confusion on a topic such as this): I'm NOT looking right now. ;3 Just 'cause I'm "single" doesn't mean I'm "available".

--o/A


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, a lot of meanness going on here ...

If you're going to ascribe to the 'if you're single there's a reason' philosophy, I don't think your sexual orientation changes anything. if being single means you're ugly, it doesn't matter if you're straight or gay or bi or whatever. 

That's why I tend to think that people and relationships are really complicated and all different, and I try not to judge people based solely on their marital status.

Forgive me if I sound irritated, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

oCe said:


> I'm single, female and straight.
> 
> Which at least proves the existence of such. They're not as uncommon as you may think, though I'd be willing to wager that most keep realtively quiet about it to avoid unwanted attention.
> 
> ...


 hey there, I heard you were..*finishes reading her post* gal durnit......but yeah, you're right, I know at least 5 single gals from the art section and I've seen like at least ten ladies post single and straight status in this thread.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Wow, a lot of meanness going on here ...
> Forgive me if I sound irritated, but I can't help myself.



eh, just ignore him. fact is this is the forums, not the art section. everynow and then we get really opinionated folks who go to far. just ignore him and eventully he'll go away or teh topic will get back to being nice.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> ...and I've seen like at least ten ladies post single and straight status in this thread.



Yeah, out of like a fucking gazillion people who aren't.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> eh, just ignore him. fact is this is the forums, not the art section. everynow and then we get really opinionated folks who go to far. just ignore him and eventully he'll go away or teh topic will get back to being nice.



That seems like sound advice. I'm opinionated myself, and while I hardly consider myself a hottie, I don't appreciate being called ugly.

Thanks for the reassurance, though.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Yeah, out of like a fucking gazillion people who aren't.


 well yeah, but for a thread that start out doubting teh exsistnace of them at all it seems like a decent amount. besides, theres only what? 20 something pages of talk. heck, I talk a ton in this forum, and I know muki posts alot and you've had to contribute some. Ten girls proving to teh contrariy in such a short amount of time, works out well if you ask me.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> hey there, I heard you were..*finishes reading her post* gal durnit......but yeah, you're right, I know at least 5 single gals from the art section and I've seen like at least ten ladies post single and straight status in this thread.



xD In case you want some statistics, I consider myself 70% straight and 30% bisexual. *bonks your head*

I'm not completely straight, but I'm not completely bisexual either. :/


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

mukichan said:


> xD In case you want some statistics, I consider myself 70% straight and 30% bisexual. *bonks your head*
> 
> I'm not completely straight, but I'm not completely bisexual either. :/


I wasnt counting you as one of teh straight ones....<< yeah, for as much as I complaine I get around a decent bit. that dosnet count bi sexual and taken gals.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

*read last couple pages* wow it got rather insulting there for a few... its guys like that that make me not regret staying single... wheres my bat?!?!?! >.<


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

>.> and just because we are straight and single doesnt mean we are bad looking... 

i refuse to even agree to that... i am not! ^___^ im just super picky and a bitch. i cant help that.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 12, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> >.> and just because we are straight and single doesnt mean we are bad looking...



This is true.

NAO SEND ME PIKSHURZ


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> This is true.
> 
> NAO SEND ME PIKSHURZ



no... feel free to look me up on myspace but as for sending pics... ive already made them public else where  and i do not take special requests besides who are you to judge me....


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 13, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> *read last couple pages* wow it got rather insulting there for a few... its guys like that that make me not regret staying single... wheres my bat?!?!?! >.<



*Agreed!*


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2008)

I know the guy had insulted you but damn, ladies, you have complexes of your own. It was, let me quote


Jijix said:


> probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.


not about looks, might as well be about personality. Yet you already go on about that...

Are you sure there aren't reasons, and not looks, for being single?


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> >.> and just because we are straight and single doesnt mean we are bad looking...
> 
> i refuse to even agree to that... i am not! ^___^ im just super picky and a bitch. i cant help that.



lol, we have to be super picky and a bitch if we want what we want!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I know the guy had insulted you but damn, ladies, you have complexes of your own. It was, let me quote
> 
> not about looks, might as well be about personality. Yet you already go on about that...
> 
> Are you sure there aren't reasons, and not looks, for being single?


 I was about to say, I've tried asking a few out who were mean as hell and a couple of others that were just weird beyond compare. most of them are still single. Aperantly alot of guys besides me dont want to crossdress and  go out with both her and her brother at the same time.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 13, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I know the guy had insulted you but damn, ladies, you have complexes of your own. It was, let me quote
> 
> not about looks, might as well be about personality. Yet you already go on about that...
> 
> Are you sure there aren't reasons, and not looks, for being single?




Generally when you say something like 'wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole,' it means ugly. Just saying.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 13, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Generally when you say something like 'wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole,' it means ugly. Just saying.



If you say so, I'll believe you. I just always thought it was just about nasty, in whatever sense.
Still there most certianly are reasons for people, be it male or female, being single. However insulting that would come out, there's something pushing people away (even the person, consciously), like those:


Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I was about to say, I've tried asking a few out who were mean as hell and a couple of others that were just weird beyond compare. most of them are still single. Aperantly alot of guys besides me dont want to crossdress and  go out with both her and her brother at the same time.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 13, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> Generally when you say something like 'wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole,' it means ugly. Just saying.



don't mean to sound offending or anything, But I kinda first took "wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole" as "cruel", "mean", "pushover", the like... I wasn't thinking "ugly" until you mentioned it.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 13, 2008)

Jijix said:


> In order to be furry, you have to be at least a little gay.
> No furry is truly straight.
> Also the straight single females on FA? LOL, probably they're ones you wouldn't want to touch with a barge pole. All the good ones are taken.




Lawl. Either that or they lurk too much to be noticed by anyone.


----------



## Amaroq (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, who woulda thought. They do exist.

I'm a straight, single... *male*.
(Well, technically it's a complicated issue. I can be attracted to male furry characters/fursonas if they're feminine, but not to male humans. So I guess you could say I'm furry bi, human straight.)

Since this topic has gone down the path of of becoming a dating service, I might as well post a little something. (I was actually intrigued enough by the topic title to read all 18 pages.)

I'm 22 years old, living in northern Illinois. I entered furry about two years ago, my first two cons being Midwest Furfest '06 and '07. In reality, I've probably been a furry longer than that. I have been an animal person all my life. I love animals and they seem to like me too.
(Don't let that old age fool you. I like young girls too. Just... not *too* young.)

My love of wolves began at probably... oh... about 15 or 16 years old, thanks to Julie's Wolf Pack and White Fang. Those books allowed me to imagine what it would be like to be a wolf and to be completely free to roam the tundra without a care in the world. No homework, no school, no taxes, etc. It was a depressing time in my life, and wolf books lifted me up.

As a result, my fursona is, of course, a wolf. I'm much more satisfied with myself now than I used to be, but a wolf is too much 'who I am inside' for my fursona to ever change.

About him, by the way. My fursona is a representation of my inner self, named Amaroq (after the pack leader of the same name in Julie's Wolf Pack, who was a wise leader and sacrificed himself to save his son.) I actually have two variations of Amaroq that I'll roleplay depending on the situation. If it's a feral setting, Amaroq is a strong, wise leader who won't back down unless he sees no other way, and is willing to put himself on the line for those he loves. If it's an anthro setting, Amaroq is a bit of a loner, holing himself up in his house and experimenting with his magic. He has nobody to be close to, so he gets his enjoyment out of finding the occasional opponent to test his abilities against.

Speaking of the magic, I made it up myself from scratch. It has realistic limitations and can be explained logically. I won't say too much about that though. If you get me started on my magic, I'll talk your ear off about it.

OOCly, I'm a nerd. Not a geek so much. I haven't read many comic books and such that I could really consider myself a geek. But I have been a gamer all my life (even if I've slowed down on the gaming in the last few years). And I do consider myself a nerd, being as much a computer guy as I am. Not only do I know my way around a computer quite well, I can code in HTML/XHTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, and a little bit of SQL and C++. I have also built my own computer (the one I'm using now), have coded a PHP image gallery using PHP5's OOP and the GD library, and I am just starting a Freelance PHP Programmer position, to get my foot in the door.

If that last paragraph was tl;dr, I'll put it simply: I'm a nerd and proud of it!

I'm also not quite as bold IRL as my fursona is. I was really quiet and shy when I entered furry. But going to furry bowling outings and having been to two furry cons has really helped me become more outgoing.

You may have noticed that my extremely long post was completely devoid of flirting. Don't get me wrong, I'm really tempted to. *winks* It's just that, having come across such a rarity (the straight single furry females), I feel like I should be serious about it.

So rather than trying to grab you as fast as I can, or asking you to yiff me plz, I'll just ask you this: Talk to me. Let us get to know each other. The last thing I want is to rush into yet *another* relationship where we have nothing to talk about three months down the line. Friends is the best way to start out, because if you can stay friends long enough for it to grow into something more than that, than that means you're compatible enough to have made it that far.

I have my contact information both in my forum profile and on my FA page, if you'd like to talk.

*shifty eyes left*
*shifty eyes right*

And I'm a virgin who thinks the 'first time' should be with someone special and not an STD carrying prostitute.

*grins, sticking his tongue out at all the other guys in this topic*


----------



## Thatch (Aug 8, 2008)

Amaroq, the introductions forum is just ABOVE the Off-topic... Besides, why do you write it all HERE, if it's about FEMALES, not males?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2008)

Hullo!
I am a straight, newly single, furry female XD
However, for some reason, I only seem to attract jerks =/

Also, I'm only 17 so too young for most of the guys on here probably lol


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Hullo!
> I am a straight, newly single, furry female XD
> However, for some reason, I only seem to attract jerks =/
> 
> Also, I'm only 17 so too young for most of the guys on here probably lol



Not for me 

And what do you mean with "jerks"?


----------



## mukichan (Aug 8, 2008)

xD Well... I WAS single! wolfmagik took me away three weeks ago today~ lol

And... damnit... I think I am straight... *shifty eyes*

*prays she doesn't get tossed back into the ocean*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Not for me
> 
> And what do you mean with "jerks"?



Every guy I've ever been out with bar one has either cheated on me, used me to get to my friends, ignored me or had some weird addiction. Ahh well, fingers crossed the next guy will be different, I shall keep my hopes up ^^ Only 17, lots of time left to find someone decent lol.


----------



## mukichan (Aug 8, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Every guy I've ever been out with bar one has either cheated on me, used me to get to my friends, ignored me or had some weird addiction. Ahh well, fingers crossed the next guy will be different, I shall keep my hopes up ^^ Only 17, lots of time left to find someone decent lol.



I wish you best of luck!! But dare I say... Just let things go with the flow! :3 Usually a good guy will run into you~ And if you can notice little patterns in the jerks, you can often times pull them out before you date them. :3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Every guy I've ever been out with bar one has either cheated on me, used me to get to my friends, ignored me or had some weird addiction. Ahh well, fingers crossed the next guy will be different, I shall keep my hopes up ^^ Only 17, lots of time left to find someone decent lol.



ouch...
I think that's cause the age of your friends (^^ I think the boys in my class aren't really better...)
Keep ypurself for the right guy, not good to get hearth brake to much... I had one that was enough to hold away me from girls the last 6 years -.-


----------



## Amaroq (Aug 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Amaroq, the introductions forum is just ABOVE the Off-topic... Besides, why do you write it all HERE, if it's about FEMALES, not males?



Because I wanted to introduce myself to the females, since they're coming forward in this topic.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 9, 2008)

xd guys I swear... 

seriously.. those who are still single.. have reason to be.. 

watch your scopes bois


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont think its too rare


----------



## Leasara (Aug 9, 2008)

I am straight, and I was single until the 6th of July this year.


----------



## Ceridwen (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm straight...single...and...female? XD

I think it's pretty rare....or at least rare compared to other fandoms like...uhm...some animes^^


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 13, 2008)

Does bi count? xD 
x


----------



## Steele (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I'm straight and female...Does that count? Lol. I'm married though, as of February 8th 2008 and we're having a baby next March. 

And to those of y'all who are saying this isn't a dating site, etc....I see posts all day long from gay guys to other gay guys wanting to get their yiff on...Why is it so different to post a thread asking about other straight people? Isn't that kinda reverse discrimination? Just my opinion. At least this thread is tasteful. There are singles everywhere, nothing wrong with looking for one who has the same interests, you know? The OP wasn't saying "OMG DATE ME NOW!" as much as asking about others on the site. I've honestly thought about starting a thread to ask how many other straight people are on this board (female or male) just for curiosity sake, so I'm glad that someone posted it.

That being said, the majority of the fandom IS male, and IS gay. I married my best friend of 6 years in 2006, who I met through the fandom and he is a total hard-core furry. It lasted about 4 months until he left the country, and now bangs anything with two legs and a pecker. Looking back, I coulda saved allot of time, money, and a broken heart if I'd seen a thread like this before he came 

So to all the other girls on this site - HIIIII! You're not alone! There are others out there!


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 13, 2008)

i just joined this fury website not too long ago :3
(im free)


----------



## Wreth (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know ANY furs in real life, let alone female ={  However i've only been in the fandom for a few weeks and am under 20, so there is plenty of time to find me a girl fur =3


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2008)

Steele said:


> Well, I'm straight and female...Does that count? Lol. I'm married though, as of February 8th 2008 and we're having a baby next March.



Married AND pregnant? Certianly doesn't count to the topic 



Steele said:


> That being said, the majority of the fandom IS male, and IS gay.



MYTH BUSTED. There already was a thread about straight (and single) males... And we are actually the majority. Surprising, eh?

BTW the one necro topic I don't have anything against 



Ceridwen said:


> I'm straight...single...and...female? XD
> 
> I think it's pretty rare....or at least rare compared to other fandoms like...uhm...some animes^^



Look out for any suspicious flashes... Or movement in the shadows... Or hidden cameras in the shower. From now on you have a horde of stalkers following you wherever you go


----------



## Steele (Sep 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> MYTH BUSTED. There already was a thread about straight (and single) males... And we are actually the majority. Surprising, eh?



Well I stand corrected, then! I would have bet money it was the other way around. Many of the commissions I get are gay, my ex-husband and most of the people he knows in the fandom are gay, so I was assuming from my experience that the majority was gay. Plus, (and NO offense meant to those who do this) I've noticed that the gay guys on this forum are more - uh - open about it. Meaning they're constantly hitting on the other gay guys on the forum...I don't notice many straight furs here doing that, which is probably why they aren't as noticed as the gay ones! 

Either way, I am pretty surprised by that, but it's nice to know there are actually some straight guys around too


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2008)

Steele said:


> Well I stand corrected, then! I would have bet money it was the other way around. Many of the commissions I get are gay, my ex-husband and most of the people he knows in the fandom are gay, so I was assuming from my experience that the majority was gay. Plus, (and NO offense meant to those who do this) I've noticed that the gay guys on this forum are more - uh - open about it. Meaning they're constantly hitting on the other gay guys on the forum...I don't notice many straight furs here doing that, which is probably why they aren't as noticed as the gay ones!
> 
> Either way, I am pretty surprised by that, but it's nice to know there are actually some straight guys around too



Oh, they're certianly the loudest about it, that's an undeniable fact  But they're not the majority. If you count both bi and gay, then yes. But alone straight are the most numerous.

Also I don't know wheter to joke or to pity you that you married a gay guy... It's just... You know, so sad and hilariously ironic at once.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, they're certianly the loudest about it, that's an undeniable fact  But they're not the majority. If you count both bi and gay, then yes. But alone straight are the most numerous.
> 
> Also I don't know wheter to joke or to pity you that you married a gay guy... It's just... You know, so sad and hilariously ironic at once.


Maybe he went gay after hooking up with her?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Maybe he went gay after hooking up with her?



LOL, not gonna suggest it, but hell knows XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, a lot of gay men do try to suppress it and go through (un)happy relationships with the opposite sex before they finally admit it to themselves. 

*shrug*


----------



## Steele (Sep 14, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, they're certianly the loudest about it, that's an undeniable fact  But they're not the majority. If you count both bi and gay, then yes. But alone straight are the most numerous.
> 
> Also I don't know wheter to joke or to pity you that you married a gay guy... It's just... You know, so sad and hilariously ironic at once.



Yeah, he was an asshole. The guy *literally* wrote me an email, stole the computer that I paid for, and left the country before I even knew anything was wrong. Didn't have the balls to tell me like a real man 

Well, he was gay then he was straight and then he was bi and then he was gay again and then straight and blah blah blah <insert sexual confusion>...And he was 26 years old and a virgin. He was my best online friend for 6 years, and when he moved over from Africa, I went down to meet him and he would never let me leave  Truth be told, he was gay all along and just asked me to marry him so he could get a green card (which I prevented, as well as socked him with 200$/month alimony by proving to the courts that he was gay. He's since removed all of his gay art, which was about 75% of everything he's ever drawn, from his FA page...I printed it all out and took it to court when I divorced him as part of my proof.)

Truth be told, I didn't want to marry him and just did it so he could stay in America. He was always more of a friend than a husband, but one of those friends with benefits? He sent me nekkid pictures a couple of years before we met in real life, and I thought "If he ever comes over, I *have* to try that at least once". It just so happened I was single when he showed up...And I was going through one of those "complete all my life goals" phases.

So go ahead and make jokes. I do all the time. I have to laugh at myself because it was my own stupid fault for being such a girl about it - I was very attracted to him, to the point I would tolerate his crap just for the (occasional) good sex.

At least I got to make fun of him on national TV last year by singing Kelly Clarkson - "Never Again" at my American Idol audition. That was fun revenge 



Quiet269 said:


> Maybe he went gay after hooking up with her?



He was just jealous that I was getting more d*ck than he was  (Actually that's not true...After he left I found out he was banging his gay South African co-worker that came over with him throughout our marriage behind my back. So trust me  he was plenty gay before I got ahold of him. )


----------



## Steele (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, and by virgin, I mean never had sex with a GIRL before me...He'd had a few guys already.


----------



## Kaeko (Nov 28, 2008)

x3 furry, single and straight lol. 

only thing is i'm not looking


----------



## Nylak (Nov 28, 2008)

I'M FEMALE.  

Not so much straight.  A little?  e.e;  And...sorta free.  I'm in a really fucked up relationship right now that's supposed to be over, but it's somehow not, and...

...Nevermind, I don't fit the criteria.  -_-;


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 28, 2008)

I think OP answered his own question. In his own OP.


> Now I'm a straight guy down in the land of BBQs..and I want to know if there are many straight single females on.


Answer:


> I know there are some, I've met a few...





> I read a thread in the Black-hole about a straight girl asking if there are any straight guys on the site..


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 28, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'M FEMALE.
> 
> Not so much straight.  A little?  e.e;  And...sorta free.  I'm in a really fucked up relationship right now that's supposed to be over, but it's somehow not, and...
> 
> ...Nevermind, I don't fit the criteria.  -_-;



We've discussed this. You're as straight as a parabola at a pride parade.


----------



## Icen (Nov 28, 2008)

Most straight females I meet in the fandom are always taken. Like me, for example. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2008)

Females are more than likely taken in this fandom or in hiding
Luckly I had the honor of being with 3 females but happy with my current =3


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 28, 2008)

Every straight single female in the entire furry fandom has already been defiled by my seed. 

All apologies.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 28, 2008)

There are plenty of women here, they just date outside the fandom because furry  males are the fattest, filthiest, impotent failures of human beings ever to walk  the earth. Seriously, it would be like dating a slug.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> <irony>There are plenty of women here, they just date outside the fandom because furry  males are the fattest, filthiest, impotent failures of human beings ever to walk  the earth. Seriously, it would be like dating a slug.</irony>



Fixed.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 28, 2008)

Straight Female here!!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 28, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> We've discussed this. You're as straight as a parabola at a pride parade.


You're wrong man she was all over me last night *is shot*

But yeah. Half-straight female. X3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, necro'd 0_0

But yeah, still single (I think the last time I posted in here I was) and completely straight... but I'm totally in love with one of my best friends... so yeah... >..<


----------



## pheonix (Nov 28, 2008)

Key Key said:


> Straight Female here!!



But you kissed a girl and liked it, right in front of me. you lies.XD lol


----------



## Kaeko (Nov 28, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Every straight single female in the entire furry fandom has already been defiled by my seed.
> 
> All apologies.



you've missed one my friend :3


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Data_stalker said:


> All straight females direct their private messages to the name Data_stalker.


^Epic.

Anyway, the rarity would be high in my opinion. Due to the massive amount of awkward fetishes, it's not too kind to the eyes of a woman.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 28, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> you've missed one my friend :3


 
Make that two :3


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> We've discussed this. You're as straight as a parabola at a pride parade.


 
Haha, I love you.  XD



Shenzi said:


> You're wrong man she was all over me last night *is shot*


 
Shut up, people aren't supposed to know about that.  >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> you've missed one my friend :3


Dont worry he'll get cha eventually


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Is this the thread where i can go all pimp and get me some chicks?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Is this the thread where i can go all pimp and get me some chicks?



No, this is the thread where you see why all furries die alone  .


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No, this is the thread where you see why all furries die alone  .



*Gulp!* I hope not. Oo


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *Gulp!* I hope not. Oo



 .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

*GASP* A glimpse of the better times. Now only to make another "Gays vs. Straight" poll thread.



Kaeko said:


> you've missed one my friend :3





Kye Vixen said:


> Make that two :3



Not to hurt his pride and glory, but no, he missed no one... You two just didn't even notice


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Not to hurt his pride and glory, but no, he missed no one... You two just didn't even notice



Is it in yet :/ ?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Is it in yet :/ ?



You are unworthy


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No, this is the thread where you see why all furries die alone  .



aw, don't worry girls, im here for you all ;-;


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> aw, don't worry girls, im here for you all ;-;



He didn't mean the girls...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> He didn't mean the girls...



Indeed, also what's with the forum drag Magnus?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Indeed, also what's with the forum drag Magnus?



Forum drag? what do you mean?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> He didn't mean the girls...



D: 

girls don't let me die alone ;-; i'm really nice ._.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Forum drag? what do you mean?



You got your gender listed as female there Magnus, as far as I know a beard and an adam's apple generally counter indicate possession of a vagina.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You got your gender listed as female there Magnus, as far as I know a beard and an adam's apple generally counter indicate possession of a vagina.



You never saw thing >>


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> as far as I know a beard and an adam's apple generally counter indicate possession of a vagina.



Though it's a scary concept, nevertheless I beg to disagree >.>


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Though it's a scary concept, nevertheless I beg to disagree >.>



NO nonononononono~ i'm a guy, and a great package of maleness is right between the legs. 
don't go any further D:


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> NO nonononononono~ i'm a guy, and a great package of maleness is right between the legs.
> don't go any further D:



I was not refering to you, but the the second part of the quote. Should have precised, sorry  fixed

EDIT: It does soun suspicious that he discourages us from going any further than his package. Maybe we would find something other than an anus there?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> NO nonononononono~ i'm a guy, and a great package of maleness is right between the legs.
> don't go any further D:



Well now I'm kinda suspicious :V .


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> D:
> 
> girls don't let me die alone ;-; i'm really nice ._.



*pets* It's ok, dude. Take your time and look for the right woman.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *pets* It's ok, dude. Take your time and look for the right woman.



I think Magnus may have found an alternative solution.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I think Magnus may have found an alternative solution.



Unless he didn't have to XD


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

What are you all referring too ._.?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Unless he didn't have to XD



*facepalms*
Seriously guys, give your libido a break - at least when posting in the forum. 
@Magnus: nothing...ie: you don't wanna know ... ;-)


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *facepalms*
> Seriously guys, give your libido a break - at least when posting in the forum.
> @Magnus: nothing...ie: you don't wanna know ... ;-)



i feel dissed o.o"


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> What are you all referring too ._.?



My theory that you've grown a vagina and along with it the ability to asexually reproduce with yourself.

In all fairness it's the most logical conclusion that can be drawn from the information at hand.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i feel dissed o.o"



Oh my poor... 
<.<  
>.>
...boy...



Whitenoise said:


> reproduce with yourself.





Whitenoise said:


> hand.



HAHA, I c wat u did thar


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

oh, double post


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My theory that you've grown a vagina and along with it the ability to asexually reproduce with yourself.
> 
> In all fairness it's the most logical conclusion that can be drawn from the information at hand.



now wouldn't that be kinky O.O!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i feel dissed o.o"



Just ignore it. There still are cute girls out there who are looking for nice and cuddly guys like us.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Just ignore it. There still are cute girls out there who are looking for nice and cuddly guys like us.



You heard the guy, any nice cute girls out there? don't be  shy :3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> You heard the guy, any nice cute girls out there? don't be  shy :3



Seconded




Though that sounds rather desperate...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Seconded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, it's just that the cute ones are shy X3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> You heard the guy, any nice cute girls out there? don't be  shy :3



Well, there's Magnus if he decides to change back.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> nah, it's just that the cute ones are shy X3



Oh how true that is. They are. They very fucking are D:<




It's worse if you're too...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Well, there's Magnus if he decides to change back.



shush >> i know you want me


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait a minute, is Whitenoise male or female?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> nah, it's just that the cute ones are shy X3


then I win, *gots a cute one* took me 2 years to catch the elusive fem


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Wait a minute, is Whitenoise male or female?



He's male, that's why he likes me with the femaleness XD


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Wait a minute, is Whitenoise male or female?



It's a crow. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise's gender is darkness and hatred.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> He's male, that's why he likes me with the femaleness XD



Mind where you are, that particular fact means next to nothing


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> shush >> i know you want me



It's not like a friend putting a wig on you and pretending you're a girl because he's lonely is gay or anything, it just makes you a really good friend.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Mind where you are, that particular fact means next to nothing



shhhh~  don't ruin it


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not like a friend putting a wig on you and pretending you're a girl because he's lonely is gay or anything, it just makes you a really good friend.



I have long orange hair :3 and tight pants... shall i go on?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> It's a crow. xD





Shenzi said:


> Whitenoise's gender is darkness and hatred.



BTW it's this :] .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I have long orange hair :3 and tight pants... shall i go on?



tight pants... And a bulge... IT'S A TRAP!



Whitenoise said:


> BTW it's this :] .



I'm far from satisfied :|


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I have long orange hair :3 and tight pants... shall i go on?



No that's good enough for me, gotta say you look mighty cute in them jeans boy :[ .


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No that's good enough for me, gotta say you look mighty cute in them jeans boy :[ .



thanks :3 i do my best~


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm Female, straight, enjoys videogames and D&D, but methinks I already have someone ^///^;


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I'm Female, straight, enjoys videogames and D&D, but methinks I already have someone ^///^;



Ya, about fifty stalkers as of right now  .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ya, about fifty stalkers as of right now  .



Alpha team localized the target, Beta team in standby.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 29, 2008)

needs more draongessesesssesessseseseses


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Ya, about fifty stalkers as of right now  .



I'm guessing the fact that I want to become a video game programmer/ Animator no helps =P


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I'm guessing the fact that I want to become a video game programmer/ Animator no helps =P



Wow, then you'll have BOTH furries and nerds. Here you approach the thin line between bravery and foolishness. I don't know wheter to be impressed or pity you


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I'm guessing the fact that I want to become a video game programmer/ Animator no helps =P



D:


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

...What?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> I'm guessing the fact that I want to become a video game programmer/ Animator no helps =P



Why not?
A furry game designer is a cool combination.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

ohmai, so you were oblivious?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm straight, but I'm a male. Oh well.

AND KUKI WHO IS IT?! I WANNA KNOW ^_^


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

It is... a person.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

oh hai :3


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> It is... a person.


Oh... really?! HOLY COW!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

And this thread now reminds me of what happens when I walk into a comic book store <-<;


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm 1 third of the way there. I'm single, but I'm male and bisexual.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> It is... a furson.



EFA :3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Who do GUYS keep introducing themselves in this thread? Drool over girls you're never even see or GTFO.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Who do GUYS keep introducing themselves in this thread? Drool over girls you're never even see or GTFO.



Wot wot? is dat sum jealousy?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Who do GUYS keep introducing themselves in this thread? Drool over girls you're never even see or GTFO.


Okay, bye.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

:





szopaw said:


> Who do GUYS keep introducing themselves in this thread? Drool over girls you're never even see or GTFO.



so..do I leave, or...?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Who do GUYS keep introducing themselves in this thread? Drool over girls you're never even see or GTFO.



Grabs
The
Fucking
Ovaries

Pmt by any chance? :3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> :
> 
> so..do I leave, or...?



nono, I mean the guys. All boobs are very much welcome.



Ren-Raku said:


> Pmt by any chance? :3


wat?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

You're not a female either >> GTFO :<


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> nono, I mean the guys. All boobs are very much welcome.



B<

Ok, now you are just mocking my womanly parts.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> nono, I mean the guys.



ha ... ha ... dream on.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> You're not a female either >> GTFO :<



But I'm not introducing myself here, I just came to drool and 'window shop' >.>
That's what this thread is for, amiright?
Not for other guys to come and say they're straight and single. That's pretty much a given.



Kukilunestar said:


> B<
> 
> Ok, now you are just mocking my womanly parts.



I wouldn't dare to mock such things. That would be inhumane >.>


I thing I'll have to be more precise next time... >.> There is a misunderstanding...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But I'm not introducing myself here, I just came to drool and 'window shop' >.>
> That's what this thread is for, amiright?
> Not for other guys to come and say they're straight and single. That's pretty much a given.



eh? REAL guys make the girls drool >> you fail 
this is a furry dating board now >:3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> eh? REAL guys make the girls drool >> you fail
> this is a furry dating board now >:3



and I'm the delusional one? >.>


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> and I'm the delusional one? >.>


Yeah quite, but it's ok no one hates you :3


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Yeah quite, but it's ok no one hates you :3



Oh damn, I didn't see that one coming... XD

You win...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> eh? REAL guys make the girls drool >> you fail
> this is a furry dating board now >:3



You don't get to date Magnus, you're my new lady friend remember :[ ?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You don't get to date Magnus, you're my new lady friend remember :[ ?



Oh, I totally forgot about this... It puts his words in a completely different light XD


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You don't get to date Magnus, you're my new lady friend remember :[ ?



Yes my master :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Yes my master :3



Now put on that outfit I like, you know the one I mean :[ .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Not for other guys to come and say they're straight and single. That's pretty much a given.



Absolutely bloody wrong :3 Bisexual and single here.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

See, this is why I <3 this thread.

Gah, Ninja'd!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how to put it on, i think it's too big, it won't fit...


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Im 23, Female, besxual (leaning more towards straight) Single, and I live with my roomate who is also a female and into furries, shes got a boy toy though so.... bummer.

I Like Music (classic rock) Videogames like Halo and left 4 dead and Command and Conquer. I Draw sometimes, Ive yet to put anything on here. I Collect Firearms just because that makes me an even rarer breed of female not only to furs but to normal people as well. I play dungeons and dragons (I like the new 4.0 rules much simpler but I miss some things from 3.5) Magic I do as well. Im a deranged pervert, Im very open minded, and whip cream is one of my fave foods.... with Pizza....

I dont have xbox live... sadly... I wanna play left 4 dead and show how awesome bill is (most zombies killed by me 623)

Just thought Id chime in since this was open.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Absolutely bloody wrong :3 Bisexual and single here.



in this particular thread, it's absolutely bloody the same  
Unless you're trying to prove some other things... >.>


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I'm not sure how to put it on, *i think it's too big, it won't fit...*



That's OK, we'll make it fit :[ .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's OK, we'll make it fit :[ .



Blood is not a good lube from what I heard


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's OK, we'll make it fit :[ .



But it's sticking out D: i can't put a skirt on when it's sticking out!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's OK, we'll make it fit :[ .



Just stuff it full of newspaper, that'll make it fit.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Blood is not a good lube from what I heard



Hey now, I wouldn't treat a delicate flower like Magnus that way. A classy lady  like him deserves better.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> But it's sticking out D: i can't put a skirt on when it's sticking out!



Just a minute, I'll get the duct tape.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Blood is not a good lube from what I heard



:shock: ewwwww


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Just a minute, I'll get the duct tape.



i'm a flower remember, don't hurt the flower o.o"


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 29, 2008)

Erm, guys ... you should stop now, this is getting kinda rediculous. OÃ´


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Just a minute, I'll get the duct tape.



Screw the duct tape, use a bloody cb3k like everybody else! :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i'm a flower remember, don't hurt the flower o.o"



It won't hurt as long as you have absolutly no body hair.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*busts out a weedeater* Creepy flower.


----------



## Chanticleer (Nov 29, 2008)

http://xkcd.com/322/

Had to be said.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> http://xkcd.com/322/
> 
> Had to be said.



Nobody click on that link.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *busts out a weedeater* Creepy flower.



You leave my girlfriend alone :[ .

Also hi, I'm Whitenoise :V .


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

^ He started a Meme


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

She fried my PC!


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats a funny one. Hehe I've never seen that webcomic before, looks pretty funny.


----------



## Chanticleer (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Nobody click on that link.



Don't worry, he's cool.
http://xkcd.com/471/


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Don't worry, he's cool.
> http://xkcd.com/471/



Oh yeah haha I remember where i was that now... funny stuff.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *busts out a weedeater* Creepy flower.



I'm a beautiful purple rose thank you >>  

Oh and if you have creepy flowers all over, you know, you might wanna clean your house a bit.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*hugs magnus* awww sowwy I called you a creepy flower.... your just... misunderstood... *sniffs*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *hugs magnus* awww sowwy I called you a creepy flower.... your just... misunderstood... *sniffs*



kapow<3 this is how you get yourself a nice cute girl :3

It's ok Chessy, real beauty's are hard to find~


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 29, 2008)

...I'm starting to think I'm the only Straight female here O-o

I'm like a unicorn! Or a Condor! ^-^!


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww magnus is a beautiful purple rose *Nuzzles magnus*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

Not so, unicorns are all locked in my stable.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Awww magnus is a beautiful purple rose *Nuzzles magnus*



yay <3~ finaly someone that sees the beauty in me~


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*Lets go of Magnus as he was starting to turn into putty* Dont wanna ruin my favorite tank top.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *Lets go of Magnus as he was starting to turn into putty* Dont wanna ruin my favorite tank top.



there could be a bright future for the two of us, but for now, i wouldn't mind sitting on your desk :3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

hehe well I do have the desk space hun! *moves her keyboard and pats on the barespot*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> hehe well I do have the desk space hun! *moves her keyboard and pats on the barespot*



*hops on the desk and walks to the spot, then sits down while purring softly*

Do not question the actions this flower just performed !


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*tries typing on magnus but nothing appears on screen*... oh.... poo... *pets magnus instead*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *tries typing on magnus but nothing appears on screen*... oh.... poo... *pets magnus instead*



you were not supposed to poke me there *.-.*!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

That's not what you told me :3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That's not what you told me :3



What O.O! boys ain't touching me delicate leaves!


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

In the belly? *moves paws away*

Edit: Wow you guys replaied so fast this post makes me seem silly!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 29, 2008)

*moves hands towards the booty*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *moves hands towards the booty*



hey now >>


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Wait... who's booty? *her tail starts to wag*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

this is the straightest thread I've ever been in... and it's not even that straight 0_o


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> this is the straightest thread I've ever been in... and it's not even that straight 0_o



Clearly, if you're posting in it.  ~_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Clearly, if you're posting in it.  ~_^


It's mah job TvT


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

Neko quick!! hump me D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Neko quick!! hump me D:


If I had a nickel for every time I heard that :???:


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I heard that :???:



You'd have 5 cents?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> You'd have 5 cents?


about a dollar :3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I heard that :???:



not quite what i expected, are you alright?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> not quite what i expected, are you alright?


lol, I was kidding \=D

I'd let you hump me. I like a good dry hump >:3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Neko.... your avatar is cute... kinda sexy too.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Neko.... your avatar is cute... kinda sexy too.


ok, THIS is where I can truthfully say, "If I had a nickel for every time I heard that" x3

thnx <3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*hugs and nuzzles the cuteness that its neko's avatar... and Neko as well!*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *hugs and nuzzles the cuteness that its neko's avatar... and Neko as well!*


oh please, you're gonna make me blush >_>


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

if its that easy maybe I should stop >:3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> if its that easy maybe I should stop >:3


what you must be like in RL


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what you must be like in RL



a female :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> a female :3


0.0'''

I see...


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

Heh I can be quite the bit of fun hun ;3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Heh I can be quite the bit of fun hun ;3


I reserve the fun for the bois up in here :3 I'm sure magnus could have a bit of fun with you however x3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I reserve the fun for the bois up in here :3 I'm sure magnus could have a bit of fun with you however x3



don't push me away my love ;-;


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

*hugs anyway* Hehe I dont blame you, bois are lots of fun! *rubs your belly because your cute*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> *hugs anyway* Hehe I dont blame you, bois are lots of fun! *rubs your belly because your cute*


yea people, I may be a fag, but I won't stop people from rubbing mah belly, even if their female :3 

and sry magnus... I thought you said you were all for women only :\


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea people, I may be a fag, but I won't stop people from rubbing mah belly, even if their female :3
> 
> and sry magnus... I thought you said you were all for women only :\



but you are special ;-;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> but you are special ;-;


I've been known to turn straight guys bi, but why am I special? 0_o


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've been known to turn straight guys bi, but why am I special? 0_o



I've never been straight in the first place ~


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I've never been straight in the first place ~


well I know, but you said yourself you only go for women... unless I read you wrong :\


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well I know, but you said yourself you only go for women... unless I read you wrong :\



that's right. and you are special :3 just because >>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> that's right. and you are special :3 just because >>


yay, I'm special :3

would you let me dry hump you in public, on a park bench?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yay, I'm special :3
> 
> would you let me dry hump you in public, on a park bench?



Why not go all out on that bench?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Why not go all out on that bench?


a fetish I happen to have :3

ok, we shall


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> a fetish I happen to have :3
> 
> ok, we shall



Let's show that bench what were made of XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Let's show that bench what were made of XD



let's show them homophobes that happen to walk by, what we're made of >:3 can't get much more disturbing than watching *censored*... perhaps the forums are a bad place to discuss this x3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> let's show them homophobes that happen to walk by, what we're made of >:3 can't get much more disturbing than watching *censored*... perhaps the forums are a bad place to discuss this x3



what? not enough homophobes here ? XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> what? not enough homophobes here ? XD


there are homophobes here? seriously?! a furry site?! 0_o


----------



## Magnus (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> there are homophobes here? seriously?! a furry site?! 0_o



a topic about  "Straight single females"? why yes i think there are~


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus said:


> a topic about  "Straight single females"? why yes i think there are~


I dunno... I wouldn't think that's homophobic, just a misguided assumption. there's a hell of alot of straight single females here that I know of 0_o

what I consider homophobic is when someone makes a thread like "fags, how rare on FA?" xD


----------



## Uro (Nov 29, 2008)

I know one. 
But not gonna tell because YA'LL ARE CREEPY!!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> I know one.
> But not gonna tell because YA'LL ARE CREEPY!!!!


you know what's creepy? the fact that you STILL have a prinny for an avatar... THAT'S creepy 0_o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what I consider homophobic is when someone makes a thread like "fags, how rare on FA?" xD



I wouldn't consider that homophobic, it's also just a misconception. One of my best friends is homophobic (won't even listen to Queen because Freddie was gay), but he's cool with me being bi, but I think that's just because I've been his friend since before he knew. No I don't fancy him. So as a ratio, how many people are: Straight, Bisexual, Gay, Asexual, Pansexual etc?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you know what's creepy? the fact that you STILL have a prinny for an avatar... THAT'S creepy 0_o


dont hate on the prinny dood


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Uro said:


> I know one.
> But not gonna tell because YA'LL ARE CREEPY!!!!



You are a true and loyal friend Uro.

Also Neko and Magnus, you'll have to take your buttsecks outside, there's no room for it in a classy thread like this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You are a true and loyal friend Uro.
> 
> Also Neko and Magnus, you'll have to take your buttsecks outside, there's no room for it in a classy thread like this.


second....but take this video recorder with ya >.>


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, let's see now ....
- The thread's topic is about is about straight single female furries, aka probably the rarest species of the entire fandom
- The BIs started posting in here
- the Gays started posting in here
- Now the guys started humping in here
- And the worst part: PRINNIE ALERT!

Now we all know why there wasn't a thread like this earlier (or at least in the past half year, when I joined the forum).
What a pity, I'd like to see how many good-looking straight girls are here in the forum. :-(


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You are a true and loyal friend Uro.
> 
> Also Neko and Magnus, you'll have to take your buttsecks outside, there's no room for it in a classy thread like this.



Yar, take the creepy manbuttsecks into the proper topics >.>



WarMocK said:


> Now we all know why there wasn't a thread like this earlier (or at least in the past half year, when I joined the forum).
> What a pity, I'd like to see how many good-looking straight girls are here in the forum. :-(



Dunno if you noticed, but this is an old thread... One that deserved a necro and doesn't reek of zombieism


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yar, take the creepy manbuttsecks into the proper topics >.>



Exactly, until Magnus is a girl again that is highly inappropriate.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, until Magnus is a girl again that is highly inappropriate.



There are always ways to make that... permament *takes out a pair of gardening shears* >.>
Oh Magnus...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen to the delicate flower now :3

1. Without gay, there is no straight

2. I scored myself a chick X3

3. I'm a cute little flower <3


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Listen to the delicate flower now :3
> 
> 1. Without gay, there is no straight
> 
> ...


 *FFFF*/*AAAA*/*III*//*L*//
*F*/////*A*//*A*///*I*///*L*//
*FFFF*/*AAAA*//*I*///*L*//
*F*/////*A*//*A*///*I*///*L*//
*F*/////*A*//*A*//*III*//*LLLL*//


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Listen to the delicate flower now :3
> 
> 1. Without gay, there is no straight
> 
> ...



There is no gay, there's only the Force...

And don't brag if you value your kneecaps D:<


Rilvor - Trollan Fail >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Listen to the delicate flower now :3
> 
> 1. Without gay, there is no straight
> 
> ...


 
I just felt like quoting this post. No particular reason. Now have sex with me.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Now have sex with me.



I can, just buy me a Wii.




[advert]WILL PUT OUT FOR A WII[/advert]


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I just felt like quoting this post. No particular reason. Now have sex with me.



You are awesome >:3 



Oh and rilvor, that's some serious fail you have there XD


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm female and single :]
But young, so i have time; i'm not just gunna go for any guy.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> I'm female and single :]
> But young, so i have time; i'm not just gunna go for any guy.



Jailbait? Worth the risk at least?


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Jailbait? Worth the risk at least?


 
Maybe. We'd have to wait and see ;]


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> Maybe. We'd have to wait and see ;]



Oh, you tease


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh, you tease


 
Yeah, but you know you love it.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> Yeah, but you know you love it.



Up until I get blueballs, that is rather unpleasant.


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Up until I get blueballs, that is rather unpleasant.


 
I can imagine o.o
You'll just have to manage


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> I can imagine o.o
> You'll just have to manage



I'll go bark under another tree... >.>


Sadly, almost literary.


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'll go bark under another tree... >.>
> 
> 
> Sadly, almost literary.


 
Don't take it personally, matey. :]


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> Don't take it personally, matey. :]



It actually sounds wrong if someone teases you and then tells you not to take that personally >.>


Also, YAR MATAY! But it's not "Talk like a Pirate day" XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Jailbait? Worth the risk at least?



Of course it's worth YOU taking the risk for us :3

Yay, I got called awesome :3 I love that kinda thing.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> I'm female and single :]
> But young, so i have time; i'm not just gunna go for any guy.



cool a virgin, can i sacrifice you :3?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Of course it's worth YOU taking the risk for us :3



So you're expecting me to take a bullet for the gang?



Magnus said:


> cool a virgin, can i sacrifice you :3?



Hey, I was here first, get in line D:<


----------



## Wreth (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> cool a virgin, can i sacrifice you :3?



  Run turner, run for your life!


----------



## Thatch (Nov 30, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Run turner, run for your life!



Now now, who said anything about life?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> So you're expecting me to take a bullet for the gang?



Yep. And if you phail, I'm waiting here for you :3


----------



## Wreth (Nov 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Now now, who said anything about life?



. Run turner run for your virginity!


----------



## Dchybrid (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmm alright I made an account just so I could apply to this thread. lol Nope I'm none of the things in the topic title infact I'm a bit rarer XD Bisexual(but with a stronger peference towards girls) Black female, I love games and anime and I'm a nerd. Thing is I fool a lot of people(not intentionally) because I have a male fursona *points to avatar*


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a straight, single female dragon here! Haha!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

Straight people in general are rare in this fandom.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 4, 2009)

uh, this is kind of old, really, why post in this, make a new one.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 4, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS MICKEY MOUSE SHIT!?

HOW OLD IS THIS THREAD?


----------



## Drake-Lord (Oct 4, 2009)

Necro


I smell Carion

I think we need a funeral for these threads


----------

